
Ask HN: Did you launched a solo project while being a parent (first years)? - gls2ro
I read all comments on &quot;Did your life as a parent affected your life as a developer?&quot;[0], &quot;How many are 30+ years and still active programmers?&quot;[1] and &quot;What&#x27;s your working day like?&quot;[2] and got inspired to find out more concrete examples:<p>_Did you launched a self-funded&#x2F;solo project in the first years of being a parent? And if so how did you do it?_<p>I&#x27;m curious mainly about the first 2-3 years of parenthood because I hope to find some advice&#x2F;inspiration on how to handle time (job, side projects, family and being a parent).<p>So, what kind of project was? How big?<p>How did you do it? How your day looks like?<p>Did you also had a full-time job? Or part time or other type of job?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14268528<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14290025<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14290518
======
iampoul
It's doable, your move to launch might be slow, but as long as you put in some
time when your kids have been put to bed and they are asleep, you are moving
forward with whatever project your working on, just make sure the little time
you have besides netflix and chill with the wife is put to good use.

No interference from the social media or news site, use the time you have only
working on the project with a iron focus, make a working plan etc and you will
notice you'll get shit done pretty fast even though you have a limited time
each day.

You're main goal should be to add something each day to the project, and try
avoiding not adding anything at all, it could me something small on the days
your stuck, but as long as you keep moving forward it is possible.

I've managed to build a small business im running on the side next to having a
full time job, i managed by adding bricks to it everyday till it was ready,
then i initiated the project and its so well planned it only puts me to work
one or two days a week and i can include my wife, there are eventually tasks
she can handle and help out with.

------
InquisitorJax
I'm in the middle of doing just that. Not earning $$$ yet. I think they key
thing here is patience and persistence. That, and make sure your priorities
are right: Family always trumps business.

I have a wife and 3 small kids - practically I can get somewhere between 50 -
70 hours a month in on my current project. The only time my family misses me
is for 4 hours on Saturday morning. The rest of the time I'm working, is when
the family goes to bed - typically from 10 in the evening to 1 in the morning.
Tapering down from 8 or 9 hours of sleep a night to 5 or 6 hours of sleep
takes some getting used to - took me about 3 months.

Just keep chipping away at it, and make sure to speak to potential customers
from day 1.

The other thing that will really help is finding someone who shares your
vision. One other person doubles the speed of delivery. Not an easy thing to
do though (I'm still looking)

Don't waste time on things that are not product and customer communications
(investors / marketing etc.)

Oh, and be sure to love what you do - if you're after some financial reward
then you're only going to burn out.

my 2 cents.

~~~
InquisitorJax
oh.... and one more important thing. The trick of REALLY switching off when
you are with family. It doesn't count when your brain is off in lala land at
the dinner table. Difficult to do, but essential.

